# Fly fishing the big lake



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

OK, now my buddy has got me hooked. Last weekend he shows me another bass spot from shore. It was Sunday morning and the NE wind was blowing hard into our faces. So what, it was a bass chop and I imagined bass hungry under the surface. I saw a half dozen surface feeding fish and tried to entice one with my titanic hopper / crayfish dropper within 20 feet of me. I couldn't get him to re-appear. I landed a 1.5# bass on a murdich minnow with a 5wt floating line and 12' sinktip. This seems to keep this fly about 3-5' below the surface. Perfect from shore. I had 2 other bumps on the minnow before the rain came and we had to go. My buddy landed 2 bass, 2 gorilla gills, catfish and sheepshead, on a worm harness. (sorry not appropriate for this forum I know)

I have a question though because these 2 trips got me thinking of finding water out in the WB of the lake to take the fly rod looking for bass, walleye. What flies, setups, type of water, does anyone suggest looking for? I have a few SM bass spots I've done well with crayfish, but I want to use the fly now. I'm willing to offer rides to fish for best advice. Who is with me?
Rickerd


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I do well right at our marina in Cleveland. Mostly small streamers. Bass, gills, rockbass and the occasional sheepshead. For some reason, this peach colored streamer seems to kill them - 
http://adventuresafield.blogspot.com/2014/10/how-to-tie-golden-retriever.html
Also works great on river smallies.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

For deeper water, I've been using an 8wt and Rio intouch deep 7 and a weighted sculpin/goby pattern or crayfish on an angled hook like ahrex TP650, tied so it rides hook point up. I'm able to fish the rocky shoals and pull flys off the bottom in 30fow. Has to be the right conditions though to make long casts and let your fly sink without getting swept out. If the fish are concentrated near the bottom I'll cast, figure out the count to the bottom and then start with little bumps. Once i feel I'm too far from the bottom I'll feed a little line out after each strip to take the tension off the fly and let it sink more. Takes some getting used to but if done right, 2/3rds of the cast can stay in the right zone.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang, I never tried to flyfish in 30 feet of water!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks guys. I want to tie some flies now.
and FlyOhio, to think I bend my long streamer hooks for my sculpins for years when I could have bought some.

I heard someone mention certain types of rock formations to look for onshore which points to possible bass in the water. Do the shale cliffs draw them in or the bumpy rocky limestone cliffs the ones to look for? Or is it a gravel beach that extends? I know the rip rap and breakwalls will hold them. I'm trying to minimize water more efficiently too. I know the learning curve with the fly is tough enough. If I try to take crayfish and start catching them, it is hard to put it down and pick up a flyrod. 
Rickerd


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

For smallies, I've always just looked for rip rap or any place for gobys and crawfish to live. I'm usually watching my electronics to see what the bottoms like so haven't paid much attention to the shore structure, but that makes good sense. Take a look at the navionics maps for where you usually fish, points and drops are always good if the bottom is rocky. If you have a boat, try some of the WB rocky shoals. If nothing else, a 10lb reef donkey will entertain.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I really don't think I will fish effectively in 30 fow with a fly rod. I have a full sinking line but I've tried 20fow and that is about all I have confidence in. What depths of water would be good now say 5-20 fow?
thanks,
Rickerd


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

I fish the western basin a lot and I think you're right on looking for structure in 5-20 fow. Obviously may-early june is best when the water temps creep into the upper 50s for the pre-spawn. More spotty in the dog days of summer, people seem to do better around the islands then. I do better around rockpiles than cliffs or gravely beaches. And there are lots of rockpiles around the shoreline with public access.

I always do best with crayfish patterns but if they have the feedbags on most any streamer will get hit and you can do some topwater fishing with poppers if light conditions permit.

Obviously I'm a bit late to the party here but that's what I know.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

On time for a Fall trip. Thanks for the info everyone.

I'm headed for Kings on the PM soon. Hope to have a good report.
Rickerd


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

So, I grew up in Cleveland , and I haven't done this in about 10 yrs , but I used to have a blast fly fishing for White bass during the summer wading the beaches when they would come in close to shore to feed in the late afternoons. As far as what we would use, anything with flash, and if the bite was tough we would throw a indicator on to create some agitation on the water to mimic feeding, that would generally turn them on. This is also fun on a Medium-Light spinning setup. 
That being said I have been told by others that the near shore white bass bite hasn't been what it used to be when I was younger.


----------

